# found rare Evinrude prototype water-cooled motorized bike!!



## 37fleetwood (Sep 30, 2008)

I went to Laughlin Nevada this last weekend to see "roddin on the River" which is a car show for those of you who aren't from around here. it is held at the Riverside Casino. well while there i decided to take a look at the car meuseum inside the casino and found this bike there. let me know what you think.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 30, 2008)

well if you ask me it looks like something from Rube Goldberg!


----------



## Parker (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks like some one made that with a lot of free time. Does it stop better than it looks?


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Oct 1, 2008)

While I do agree it looks homemade, it's definitely cool and I'd pay to see it run.  If it is in fact homemade, whoever built it was pretty sharp. It's fun to look at! Very cool, thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## Parker (Oct 1, 2008)

That red brace on the fork looks like it has a us patent label on it. Sometimes you can use those to figure out what something is/was and when it was made. I like the boat propeller radiator fan.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 1, 2008)

clearly this thing was made up. the frame is a 5 bar Monark from the 1930's the fenders and rack are from the '50's and also Monark, probably Super Deluxe the chain guard is '50's Monark. the tag is the one off the bottom of the bike which has been moved to the bracket as seen. I am not into little Evinrude boat motors and don't have any clue about it's age but you can see by the tank that it wasn't made to be mounted on a bike but likely on the back of a boat, also it already has a tank on top of the engine. it has what looks like the heater core out of some car for a radiator except that it has an Evinrude tag on the front of it so it could be an original radiator for the engine. I love the fan the best, with the wheel that runs on the wheel that drives the front wheel of the bike then it goes to a shaft which has a pully which drives a vacuum cleaner type belt which runs a pully which is connected to the fan! I agree I wanted to see it run!!  it definitely is creative.
Scott


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Oct 1, 2008)

The designer was an out of the box thinker.


----------



## MartyW (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow It does not look like it holds enough gas to run long enough to overheat.


----------



## socal_jack (Oct 7, 2008)

Has almost a steampunk look to it. I like that he kept the boat prop for the radiator fan also. 

Hard to say what's most dangerous about it, not being able see anything in front of you, sucking down copious amounts of 2-stroke exhaust, the imminent radiator blowoff to the face, any number of exposed moving parts(that prop looks like it would really hurt), or ....


----------



## TeamCF (Oct 8, 2008)

Good find.

Looks dangerous and fun to ride all at the same time.


----------



## Monark52 (Oct 8, 2008)

Do you think the rider ever said "look ma, no hands?!!"


----------

